# Where Can I Get A Terrarium



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

What the title says ^^ for medium sized Chinese water dragon, thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

eBay?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

DIY?

Your best option is some classifieds site for a premade one. You can get tanks at a good price online but shipping probably wouldn't be worth it on a reptile tank. Instead you could make a good sized one from some ply sheets, some rail and a couple panes of glass. If you are lucky you may be able to find some cracked aquarium you could get for cheap but your best bet finding one would be a local classifieds site.


----------

